# Traditions Waterfowler II



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like some info. about these O/U's. Has anyone owned or at least shot one. Like to know if this is a decent duck gun before shellin' $1200 for one. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
MM


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

One more question, if the Trad. Wtrfwl. II is not a good 3.5" O/U, what other suggestions does anybody have? I like the way a good "two-holer" shoots and I do have a 3" gun but would like to have one with a little more fire power and possibly a camo finish.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

before you drop that $1200 on that traditions take a look at brownings new waterfowling citori 3.5 inch tubes and fully camoed.I have owned 4 citories in my hunting career and to be honest for where they are priced you can't beat them. Good luck .

duckjunky


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

These guns have a walnut stock and forearm that has a camo finish. Does anyone have an idea of how a camo finished wood stock will hold up in weather?


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Muleyman...I had the opportunity to shoot something similar put out by H&K a few years ago. It was called the Fabarm Camo Mag Lion. It had a full camo job & had camo over a wood forend that seemed nearly bomb-proof. Fit very well, had a factory ported barrel, balanced feel, with a fiber-optic bead. It was very close to the price range you're looking for, and I would recommend it highly. Can't say much for the traditions weapon, but for 200-300 more you could get a browning, and it seems to me that the new camo O/U's have a "rubbery" camo coating on the forend and buttstock when I looked at one a few months ago at the Gander Mountain store. Seems to me the over unders in camo would make a sweet turkey weapon in addition to waterfowling gun with all the limitless choke / load options you would have with 2 barrels. Hope this helps!

HM


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys :beer: I really appreciate it. The citori with the camo finish would be a first choice but the new one with 3.5 inch tubes is $2000, a little over budget for what the wife will allow. The fabram waterfowler is also a gun I have looked at but can't seem to get ahold of anyone who sells them in the U.S.


----------

